# Horses killed by train



## Penny Less (20 November 2014)

Up to seven horses have been killed on a railway line in Cambridgeshire ,sorry don't know how to post link.  Hope they don't belong to anyone on HH


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 November 2014)

OMG.......... this is awful.

Poor horses, poor owners - and poor train driver; must have been a helluva shock.


----------



## Beausmate (20 November 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-30122259

More info here http://www.elystandard.co.uk/news/i..._after_horses_killed_in_train_crash_1_3855352


----------



## Princess Rosie (20 November 2014)

This is absolutely awful, I wonder if they may be fly grazed horses, they refer to cobs and the owner hasn't been located.   Absolutely horrific for the poor horses and the poor train driver. RIP lovely horses.


----------



## dollyanna (20 November 2014)

Poor horses, but thank god it didn't cause a derailment. The train driver must have had a shock :-(


----------



## scotlass (20 November 2014)

Report on a rail forum that the number of horses killed confirmed by the Police as 12, "with a possibility that there are more"

Desperately sad .. thoughts also with the crew and passengers of both trains, which must have had a terrible shock, and the various emergency services having to deal with the aftermath


----------



## case895 (20 November 2014)

"Trying to trace the owners of the herd". Hmm I wonder if the owner is...


----------



## MochaDun (20 November 2014)

Utterly tragic for the horses but hopefully it was swift and as others have said thankfully a derailment avoided but distressing for driver and passengers no doubt.  Anyone who cared about their horses where 12 of them had managed to get out of a field and ended up on train tracks would have been beside themselves and would have been there, or easy to contact locally via the horsey grapevine I'm sure....


----------



## applecart14 (20 November 2014)

Sad for the horses, and devastating for the owner but lets not forget the poor train driver who would be seriously phychologically hurt by witnessing such a dreadful thing.

Sorry to hijack post....but I will never forget commuting home one night from work on the train and the train suddenly stopping between stations.  The driver came over the tannoy to explain that he was sorry but he was waiting for medical attention as he had just been a victim of violence as someone has thrown a brick off a bridge and through his window. I remember welling up, I felt so dreadfully sorry for him.  Ba**ards.

RIP horses


----------



## Moya_999 (20 November 2014)

sadly now confirm 12 horses died

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/hor...mbridge-says/story-24573855-detail/story.html


----------



## FairyLights (21 November 2014)

We googlemaped the Fen lane junction at Milton Canbridge where the accident happened. there is a rusty building , sheds and lots of scrap cars near the junction. likely candidate for owner of horses ???????


----------



## popsdosh (21 November 2014)

Horsesforever1 said:



			We googlemaped the Fen lane junction at Milton Canbridge where the accident happened. there is a rusty building , sheds and lots of scrap cars near the junction. likely candidate for owner of horses ???????
		
Click to expand...

I find the above post amazin ,you are like any rubber necker at the scene of a car crash,Why the hell make assumptions!!! It is actually Railtracks responsibility to fence the railway to stop animals getting on to the tracks so maybe thats where the blame lies so stop trying until we know better (ie results of investigation ) blaming it on one part of the community.


----------



## millikins (21 November 2014)

Years ago my uncle hit a herd of cows that had strayed onto the railway. I know it's not as awful as when people commit suicide in front of trains but he was deeply traumatised.


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (21 November 2014)

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/TRA...e-looking-12/story-24576338-detail/story.html
It may have been deliberate


----------



## millikins (21 November 2014)

CobsCanDo said:



http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/TRA...e-looking-12/story-24576338-detail/story.html
It may have been deliberate 

Click to expand...

I hope that proves untrue, how could anyone be so evil? It did seem a terrible coincidence that they were on the crossing at the exact moment two trains were going through


----------



## horserugsnot4u (21 November 2014)

popsdosh said:



			I find the above post amazin ,you are like any rubber necker at the scene of a car crash,Why the hell make assumptions!!! It is actually Railtracks responsibility to fence the railway to stop animals getting on to the tracks so maybe thats where the blame lies so stop trying until we know better (ie results of investigation ) blaming it on one part of the community.
		
Click to expand...

It is a road crossing, how can that be fenced?  Responsible owners who care about their animals would have come forward by now so whoever owns the horses doesn't want to know!  Perhaps fly grazers?


----------



## Tiffany (21 November 2014)

OMG surely someone wouldn't deliberately herd animals on to rail tracks?


----------



## popsdosh (21 November 2014)

horserugsnot4u said:



			It is a road crossing, how can that be fenced?  Responsible owners who care about their animals would have come forward by now so whoever owns the horses doesn't want to know!  Perhaps fly grazers?
		
Click to expand...

Your theory falls down bcause how comes nobody spots 12 plus horses on a road crossing as far as I am aware it was near the crossing and not on it. You dont actually know if the police dont know who the owners are by now.
I am afraid the numbers killed suggests a deliberate act because how else would you keep that number concentrated into such a small space ! Most likely to settle some feud between families.
 The crossing like all on the network will have been linked by CCTV to the main signal box so there should be strong video evidence if it was indeed deliberate and at the crossing  you can see clearly from the photograph that the protective measures to stop animal encroachment are intact at the crossing.


----------



## horserugsnot4u (22 November 2014)

popsdosh said:



			Your theory falls down bcause how comes nobody spots 12 plus horses on a road crossing as far as I am aware it was near the crossing and not on it. You dont actually know if the police dont know who the owners are by now.
I am afraid the numbers killed suggests a deliberate act because how else would you keep that number concentrated into such a small space ! Most likely to settle some feud between families.
 The crossing like all on the network will have been linked by CCTV to the main signal box so there should be strong video evidence if it was indeed deliberate and at the crossing  you can see clearly from the photograph that the protective measures to stop animal encroachment are intact at the crossing.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, if that was the case it would truly be an evil and horrendous act.  Poor horses to be used in that way


----------



## Moya_999 (22 November 2014)

I hope to god it was not deliberately done, no matter who owns them, whether they below to the ethnic minority of the mobile kind or a family run yard.  It's still tragic and until the actual facts come to light I for one am not going to make assumptions on how they got there.  The fact is they were and that is fact.

 5 pm would still be early evening and it's a bit risky to do it at that time unless you know train times.

 My thoughts are with the poor train drivers firstly as they would have had a bird's eye view  and this horrid sight will haunt them forever.  I would not be surprised if one or both don't quit their job after that, I know I would.  Killing anything on the roads is bad enough but  horses  dogs cows etc would be worst IMO.

 The world is full of sadistic people and to think it would be the ethnic group when it could be their horses is jumping the gun.  It could just be as likely to be someone with a grudge against the owners or a rival group.

I hope it is  just a freak accident  where  someone's fencing failed and not  Callous act from an inhuman source

 RIP horses.


----------



## welshstar (22 November 2014)

popsdosh said:



			Your theory falls down bcause how comes nobody spots 12 plus horses on a road crossing as far as I am aware it was near the crossing and not on it. You dont actually know if the police dont know who the owners are by now.
I am afraid the numbers killed suggests a deliberate act because how else would you keep that number concentrated into such a small space ! Most likely to settle some feud between families.
 The crossing like all on the network will have been linked by CCTV to the main signal box so there should be strong video evidence if it was indeed deliberate and at the crossing  you can see clearly from the photograph that the protective measures to stop animal encroachment are intact at the crossing.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, this crossing was only an automatic half barrier crossing with no CCTV so there was be no proof of anything on it.


----------



## firm (22 November 2014)

There were horses loose at that level crossing in Sept. Pictured here   http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/pic...n-Road-level/story-24578823-detail/story.html


----------

